# LOST: AT Paddle,Browns (Widow) 6/9/07



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

*WIlderness Aware FOUND IT*



Kimy said:


> Someone (who looks just like me) lost my favorite paddle in Widowmaker, Sat. June 9th (later afternoon.) White blades, grip padding on shaft. Reward for finder ($25, plus big karma).
> Has my name (Kim Johnson) on it, and maybe phone.
> Contact
> Kim Johnson
> ...


*MILLION THANKS TO Wilderness Aware Folks* who found my paddle and chased me down!!!!
Thanks Eric and staff!!!
kj


----------

